# Asoka Pluglink Wall Adapter Not working



## camjones1708 (May 24, 2011)

WE've been using the Asoka pluglink adapters we received from at&t and they worked very well to where we can move them anywhere in the house. Now they've just stopped working all together. We didn't change anything to where they stopped working. But the weirdest part: they just started working again yesterday and now are not. I did not influence any of these changes and I'm not sure where the problem is. I've tried swapping out the adapters cause we have three and we only use two at a time. Our current setup is a linksys wrt54g with ddwrt which is what we plug one of the adapters to and the other is in my room cause we are out of range for wireless. Please toss a couple ideas in cause I've hit a blank. When testing the network it says we join an unidentified network but have no internet access.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

When they are not working plug directly into the linksys. Do you get internet?
If not its the router/isp
If so its the plugs. You just have to determine which one is the problem. I would suggest only changing the one on the router for starts in your testing.


----------



## camjones1708 (May 24, 2011)

We can connect when plugged in directly. I just can't figure out why they decided to work for a day then stop working again.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

it would appear one of the plugs is bad. Problem is the plug connecting to the router. If it fails the other two will fail. This makes troubleshooing harder. You need a second network device plugged into the 2nd plug. When you lose internet swap one of the plugs from a device with the one on the router. Does the other device get internet again? If so you found your bad plug.

Problem is if two are failing. Then you will never be able to test to find out which is bad.


----------



## camjones1708 (May 24, 2011)

I figure out which ones work. Or I thought I did. They worked fine for like two hours, then they stopped. Now today they work fine. I think it may have something to do with the tv, when my dad turned it on I lost my connection. Not sure about the exact timing due to the fact that I was in my room. Could this be a cause?


----------

